
Alibaba and JD.com invest billions in drones and robots for global delivery - jonbaer
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/06/alibaba-and-jd-com-invest-billions-in-drones-and-robots-working-to-global-delivery-under-72-hours.html
======
sharemywin
Is this kind of robotics investment happening in the US?

